# Motivational mounts. Help me PLZ...



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ok, I completed the install on me AGX shocks on the 20th, and because of fedex, my mounts didn't arrive until about the 23rd. I finally got off my lazy ass and got those mounts on yesterday and now I got some trouble.

First off, the included items didn't work out for me very well and I ran into some conflict. The instructions weren't very helpful b/c it didn't show all of the rings and such, plus it showed an extra washer that I didn't have. Also I couldn't fit the rubber washer onto the shaft and the metal washer that was included wasn't very helpful to me.

I put the mount on my own way, but now every little bump and knick in the road makes the assembly clunk very loud. All my nuts are on tight and I'm not 100% sure on where it's coming from. Sounds like hammers are loose in my trunk and hitting my STB, it's coming from both sides. I have 3 differfent illustrations to show the setup, Please tell me the best way to set up the shock assembly.

1. This is how the rings and washers are setup stock:









2. This is the suggested setup illustrated by Motivational (I lost the actual copy after installation, so this is my remake):









3. This is how I actually did the setup, and it's not wworking too well:









BTW, these pics might be kinda small, can anyone host them? Just PM me...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

None of these pictures are the way my instructions tell you to do it!!!!!!!!!!!! 

nut
gold washer
ribbed washer
small rubber washer
motivational mount
isolator ring
provided (urethane) washer
hardened washer
bumpstop

You DO NOT reuse your gold cupped washer. The instructions said to please note the order of parts. You should've E-mailed me if you had a question.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, ic. The illustration stopped at the hardened washer, so I had no idea if you kept that cupped washer.

few more issues,
1. So you're saying that I put the ribbed washer and the other stock rubber washer ABOVE the mount? I can't be sure unless I try it, but it seems that putting so much stuff above the mount would be out of the shock's range, that or the nut would tower about 2" above the mount in the trunk..... I'll have to upload another illustration just to be sure.

2. The urethane washer provided doesn't fit onto the shaft, the hole in the washer is too small to get onto the shaft of the shock. If I try to force it on, the shock just retracts and I really got nowhere.

I'm gonna post a pic in a minute to make sure I got the right idea.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, is this the setup? I see how the stock rubber washer (non-ribbed) fits in now. I unfortunately lost the instruction sheet when I finished the install, but I swear it said there was a metal washer there.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the correct way.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, thanks. If you want, I can send you the larger version of that file if you want to use that image in the instructions.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Send it to my e-mail [email protected]. Thanks,


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Probably a dead thread...but remember the main reason for using the stock ribbed washer and smaller washer is to make up height on the shock piston rod...my mech had lots of trouble getting the top nut back on once both stock rubbers were replaced...

If you read Sentra.net's article on installing the mounts they have a suggestion for that...they say you can reassemble the shock sans the stock rubber washers. 

Then bolt the shock back unto to the chassis...replace your tyre and lower the car to create some extra compression then remove the top not, add on the 2 stock rubbers and bolt up again.

My mechanic did it another way, he found a ribbed washer almost equivalent in length to the 2 stock washers.

Like Mike pointed out in another thread...the main reason why motivational does it that way is to save money since producing uerathane washers are expensive. But if you can get ahold of washers tht are big enough feel free to go the route I suggested. In a way it reduces the complexity or work...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, those 2 washers were a pain to get on. One side, I did it on just the shock alone and I couldn't compress the system enough to get the nut on the very top (even with my spring compressors), I decided that in order to make it physically possible to make this happen, I had to shave down the ribbed washer a mm or 2 to make the whole thing come together. On the second one, I decided to lower the car without the nuts and washers (to put compression on like you said), I still had to cut the ribbed washer down a bit to get the nut to fit on.

It's been working nicely for well over a week now.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Mine works fine as well, I do still suffer minor bottoming out (if bottoming out can ever be considered minor).

I may have to look into getting the Koni bumpstops. I would suggest in future to anyone looking to install the kyb agx's and eibach springs to put up the extra cash for the bumpstops (and maybe kyb boots if you want) in the first place.

I drive on smooth to mildly bumpy tarmac all the time and I'm set at 2/4.


----------

